# Tarsal Tunnel Injection



## hamptonnm@upmc.edu (Oct 2, 2009)

What code would normally be used for a tarsal tunnel injection?  Please advise?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 2, 2009)

Typically, it's an unlisted code (28899)...There are several Medicare carriers that require this code as well; however, I would check with your carrier to be certain.


----------



## RGALVEZ (Oct 2, 2009)

I would use 20550 with 355.5. This and the code for the drug has worked for me.


----------



## aprilroc (Oct 2, 2009)

I also have used the 20550 for this


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't disagree with 20550.  I know some carriers do allow for this.  But, again, I would check with the carrier in question.  The recommended codes are somewhat scattered.

"Though there are many similarities between tarsal tunnel syndrome and carpal tunnel syndrome, there is as yet no specific CPT code for tarsal tunnel injection. Tarsal tunnel injections should be billed with CPT code 28899 (unlisted procedure, foot or toes)."

http://www.wpsic.com/medicare/part_b/policy/ms007_comments.pdf

"CPT code 28899 (unilateral procedure, foot or toe) should be billed for the injection of the tarsal tunnel"

http://www.ngsmedicare.com/NGSMedicare/lcd/L28529_active_sia.htm

And now...to throw a curve ball...

Per UHC...

Injections into the Tendon Sheath and Ligament, Ganglion Cyst, Carpal and
Tarsal Tunnel Policy – Coding Update Under the Injections into the Tendon Sheath and Ligament, Ganglion Cyst, Carpal and Tarsal Tunnel Policy, which went into effect in November 2006, UnitedHealthcare will reimburse for injections into the tendon/tendon sheath, or ligament (CPT codes 20550, 20551) ganglion cyst (CPT code 20612), carpal tunnel or tarsal tunnel (CPT code 20526)


----------

